# Training



## pineapple head (May 26, 2002)

I train twice a week in class,sometimes i can train at the gym at work each day before i start.The thing that bugs me is i then can go a couple of weeks doing nothing out of class.
Any advice on stabalising my routine.


----------



## ikenpo (May 26, 2002)

Maybe committing a specific routine to paper and the specific goal to paper might help.

My goal...
To increase my speed, power & flow in my techniques

I will....

Work out on Mon and Wed each week...

My routine will be..

Mon 



Wed


Know what I mean... sometimes you just have to guide the mind and body into doing what it knows it needs to do.

jb:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 26, 2002)

Justy like going to class, you went to set a routine?  Pick a certain TIME on certain days, or every day, and make SURE that you do what that time is blocked out for for at least two months.  That makes it a habit and a hard one to break.  I found when I was fighting and or body building that if I worked out at a certai time every day, it was not as easy for me to find a way not to do it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 26, 2002)

for me to spar at least an hour or  two a day and then go to class..... but that was when I was young!

Yoda
:asian:


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *for me to spar at least an hour or  two a day and then go to class..... but that was when I was young!
> 
> ...



I knew it! I knew Mr. C was Yoda!


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 29, 2002)

It all comes down to commitmment, you have to decide how bad you want to train.  If you want it bad enough you will find some time.


----------



## Turner (May 30, 2002)

Not having a good instructor in my area, I had a difficult time setting up a routine... Then I decided that I really wanted it and started to shell out money for a place to train... Not wanting to waste the money is a good motivator.

Find a training partner. It is easier to become motivated to train if you have someone to train with and someone to hold you accountable if you don't train or don't train as hard as you should.

Keep a Journal. In the beginning write what you wish to accomplish... but don't overdo it so that you try really hard for a few days and then burn yourself out when you don't see any results. After you've set goals and are working towards them, use the journal to record your accomplishment, things that you've learned and things that will motivate you.

Make your training fun. Have a routine to go through at the start of your training period that you stick to... it will help you form a habit, but towards the end try to do things a little different to keep it interesting. Play your favorite music to help the time go by and to distract you when you are doing tough repetitions.

Train right. I often get into the habit of just practicing the things that I like to practice and ignore what I don't like to do. I hate side kicks. In my youth (not too long ago) I was able to throw an awesomely powerful side kick but after gaining weight and arthritis in my knees and hips doing a side kick feels like an exercize in futility... So now I actually work it the most.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 30, 2002)

I guess after reading all of the posts so far I can't really add much to it except personal experience. I lift weights five days a week, it's a must to keep a journal or a log of what your doing how much weight how many reps or sets. To see progress you need to keep a chart or journal. When you go back and look at the sheet from 4-6 months ago you can see the improvements. As far as martial arts training goes I teach my own class on monday nights then tuesday I go to my instructors studio for lessons and teach some private lessons for the people who need a little extra help before a test. Now on the off nights I like to pick 1 belt level and practice that material on that night only. The next night pick another belt level, I guess you can see the pattern. Or another thing is I'll pick 1 form & practice it for x amount period of time. Anyways those are just my opinions. 
Good luck.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## tonbo (May 30, 2002)

Just to add in to what others have already said....

The set time, journal keeping, and all that are excellent.  I would recommend them as well.  I stick to routines better than I stick to "yeah, I'll do it when I find the time".  No.  *Make* the time...

When I do personal training out of the school (and sometimes even when I am there), I will pick particular strikes or kicks to work with.  For example, I might work on my uppercuts and roundhouse kicks one night.  I try throwing them from different angles, try to see if I can reduce my movement but increase power, experiment with them in general.  After working with these for a while, I will work with techniques that include those strikes, again playing with variations.  After doing this for a while, the strikes/kicks become much more of a familiar tool, and it gets to be quite fun if you imagine different scenarios to test out your variations.

I would also recommend music to go with your routine.  Depending on your mood and personal tastes, of course, but pick something that will get you moving.  It's often harder to quit when you have a driving beat going.  Maybe try to work a heavy bag to the rhythm of the music?  

Anyway, just a couple of thoughts.

Peace--


----------



## Kempo_Dude (May 30, 2002)

I train Kempo.. Im only Brown belt. but I train in my kempo school Twice a day.


----------



## sweeper (May 30, 2002)

if you don't have training equipment at home another option might be to do a little shadow boxing every day, like 15 mins, you can probably find the time and it's better than nothing..  but be carefull if you want to kick. you can realy mess up your knees.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempo_Dude _
> *I train Kempo.. *



What's your lineage.... Instructors etc. does your studio have a web page with pictures..?

:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (May 31, 2002)

> if you don't have training equipment at home another option might be to do a little shadow boxing every day, like 15 mins, you can probably find the time and it's better than nothing.. but be carefull if you want to kick. you can realy mess up your knees.



I was working out tonight and kept closing the distance to the mirror until I backfisted the mirror.   

I need a sticker that says "Objects in Mirror are much closer than they appear!!!":rofl: :rofl: 



~~~Salute~~~
:asian: 

Jeremy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

Unlike Gou, I'm much too ugly to have mirrors in my school.  Serioulsy, I don't have them because the last place I trained the women and half the men were constantly checking their hair in them.  It got real annoying, so I don't have them


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Mirrors are a Kenpoists best friend!


----------



## Klondike93 (May 31, 2002)

Seig, if they start playing with their hair, hand them a brush and tell them to go sit down till they feel like they are presentable.

When the student starts tugging at their uniform, messing with their hair etc, I get pretty chapped and let them know it. They need to worry about what they are learning now, not how they look.


:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

I'll add mirrors to my list of things to "Buy when I have money".


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

I Do the same thing. But i dont do the same karate what you do.
I mean i do the same Training, but a little different almost the same!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*I'll add mirrors to my list of things to "Buy when I have money". *



Man, that was way too easy.... soooooooo.... now, about that trip to the Bahamas......   

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I accept, as soon as you can afford it, Tess and I would be honored to be your guests.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

Eeppppppppp  
Now what did I get myself into.......


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 2, 2002)

:wavey: I'LL GO..... PLEEEEEESE




> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Eeppppppppp
> Now what did I get myself into....... *


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 2, 2002)

About the trip to Aussie you were going to take me with you 
on  

Is anyone here going to Vegas for the USA Internationals Tournament june 28-30? I plan on going if for no other reason then to just hang out in Vegas.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 3, 2002)

the week before ............ June 21, 22, 23rd........
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Eeppppppppp
> Now what did I get myself into....... *


With time you will grow to recognize my setups.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

I sure hope so...... but you are clever....


----------

